# G-Form RPT Knee pads.



## Sudden_Death

Second day out, wore them over a thin base layer and still way comfy. Took one real good hit today and didn't feel it at all.Will have to see how they hold up over a full season though.


----------



## Before2Day

They look pretty fancy.. Do they allow you to bend your knees and get in an athletic stance comfortably?


----------



## Sudden_Death

Before2Day said:


> They look pretty fancy.. Do they allow you to bend your knees and get in an athletic stance comfortably?


Yes, that is probably the best thing about them. You have full freedom of movement..


----------



## Duckhazard

How are these bad boys holding up for you?


----------



## Sudden_Death

Duckhazard said:


> How are these bad boys holding up for you?


Really well, no signs of wear. I have over 10 days on them now worn on the skin and over the base layer.


----------



## Amarc

*Purchased?*

Would like to get a pair, can they be bought online or directly from manufacturer? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Amarc said:


> Would like to get a pair, can they be bought online or directly from manufacturer? Thanks for any info.


Yeah, it can all be ordered straight from the company site. The site also provides the sizing info as well.


----------



## slyder

After slamming on Wednesday practicing some failed 360's and spanking my knee cap on the ice.
I'm gonna try these tomorrow, my paintball knee pads. We'll see how they work, I got them for free and might as well use them since I don't paintball much anymore.


----------



## stealthyc

I have G-Form knee pads. The stitching and elastic are coming apart on mine and they roll up and slide down all the time. I still feel impact through them, but the pain goes away quicker than it would without knee pads.


----------



## Sudden_Death

So, after a full season on them plus a few trips biking they are still in mint condition. All the stitching etc...is perfectly intact and on me at least they stay where I put them even after hours of riding. Yes, you do feel the impact but even with hard shell pads you feel something. For the comfort and range of motion these offer the protection is more than adequate. Even saved my knees when I hit a patch of black ice walking back to the car.


----------



## t21

just recieved mine today,been wearing it around the house and will be using it for work. first impression is that its freaking light,felt good and i had them on for about 4 hours now and its really comfortable.I originally bought this for work but i will definitely wear them come winter time,if i don't ruin it before then.i recommend this if you need one.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Another quick update. Used them for longboarding today. Fit fine under my jeans. Took one small roll into the grass but didn't notice if I had hit my knee, landed more on my side than anything. As far as comfort there was no issue with them bunching or interfering with pushing. It was in the mid 70s and while I knew I had them on there weren't near as hot as a pair of hardshell or even volleyball style pads would have been.


----------



## t21

UPDATE TOO! i have been wearing this for a few days now at work and one bad thing i can say about it is.. the rubber part that keeps it from sliding down has bruised up my left thigh about 3-4 inches above my knee.I do have the right size cuz i measured my leg as instructed before ordering(x-large).to relieve it from the bruise, i had to place it lower(much closer to my knee).not sure why it bruised my leg, but my right leg is just fine.though my left knee pad is not as centered as i would like it to be,its' still comfortable.


----------



## Lester86

I'm considering these for snowboarding just wondering about when these harden up reason I'm asking because from my experience I do fall right on my knees when landings don't turn out how I would like so for situations like that I can see these hardening up like they demonstrate but what about when you really laying down a turn out breaking super hard my knees make soft contact with the snow then pressure is applied if that makes sense just wondering do these need direct impact to engage or when pressure in put on them in general cause them to engage?


----------



## stealthyc

G-Form's material is impact reactive. When there is an impact they turn the energy from that impact into heat which, in turn, causes the material to change it's molecular structure and harden. Then they soften right back up. It happens so fast you never realize it. But that is when and how they provide the protection. They absorb the initial impact rather than your body. They provide very minimal protection if you are kneeling down or grazing the ground with your knee. Then you are left with just the thickness of the pad for protection. They are designed specifically to protect you from impact, that is all.


----------



## Funks

This is a NECRO thread post but man 

7 Protection Flex Knee Guards are darned PIMP, finally have a set of KNEE pads that are comfortable as heck and don't keep inching it's way down to my shin (even with proper sizing)..

I've tried both the "Demon Snow Knee Guard Soft Cap X D30 V2", always inched it's way down, and the stitching is already getting unraveled at spots,along with the Triple 8 Undercover Snow Knee Pads - which also has the habit of inching down..


----------

